# xt862 5.7.905 system dump



## mhous33 (Sep 8, 2011)

*removed - 906 is available*


----------



## buckmarble (Sep 16, 2011)

How did you obtain the update? Anyway, Thank you! Will be porting to mavrom as usual! It be nice to see some updated fxz files.....

Sent from my DROID3 using RootzWiki


----------



## samsam1441 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have the full update downloading now, here is my main thread at XDA: http://bit.ly/zik1FL

The production server is the stock VZW update server, are you sure you pulled it out of the blue?


----------



## mhous33 (Sep 8, 2011)

buckmarble said:


> I have the full update downloading now, here is my main thread at XDA: http://bit.ly/zik1FL
> 
> The production server is the stock VZW update server, are you sure you pulled it out of the blue?


got it from the cheesecake production server. once i downloaded it and moved it to sd, i went into recovery, wiped cache, and rebooted and was able to pull it from the stock update checker. interestingly after nandroid, it wasn't available on the stock update checker anymore.


----------



## samsam1441 (Oct 8, 2011)

It was because the updates always bring a CRC file, and thats what, even after you delete or move the update out of the cache, will bug ya about installing.

The production folder has *master-blur.svcmot.com* -- are you sure you pulled it from that server, and not from another server and just gotten another prompt?


----------

